# الديناميكا الحراريه الكيميائيه



## عبدالال (22 يونيو 2009)

:12:*الديناميكا الحرارية الكيميائية 
Chemical ThermoDynamics 
من الطبيعي أن نتساءل خلال دراستنا للكيمياء عن سبب حدوث بعض التفاعلات وامتناع بعضها الآخر عن ذلك . وبالتأكيد فإنه سيكون أمراً حسناً ، لو أننا نستطيع التنبؤ مسبقاً عما سيحدث عند خلط بعض المواد الكيميائية مع بعضها . عندئذ نستطيع أن نجلس في المنزل ونعمل على حل المشكلات الكيميائية بدلاً من الذهاب إلى المختبر ولكن لسوء الحظ ( أو بالأحرى لحسن الحظ ، ويعتمد ذلك عند مدى حبك للعمل في المختبر ) فإن الكيمياء لم تتطور بعد إلى تلك الدرجة ، ولكننا نعلم الآن ما هي الأشياء التي تتحكم في نتيجة تفاعل ما .
هناك عاملان يحددان فيما إذا كنا سنشاهد تفاعلاً معيناً أم لا في المختبر أو في أي مكان آخر . والديناميكا الحرارية هي التي تحدد ما إذا كان التغير ممكناً ، وهل سيحدث التفاعل بنفسه ، بدون مساعدة خارجية ؟ كم أنها هي تحدد أيضاً موقع الاتزان عندما يتوقف تركيب خليط التفاعل عن التغير . ومن ناحية أخرى فإن علم الحركة الكيميائية ، يتعلق بالسرعة التي تحدث بها التغيرات الكيميائية . فكلا هذين العاملين ، التلقائية والسرعة ، يجب أن يكونا في صالحنا إذا أردنا أن نرى تكون نواتج من تغير كيميائي . فعلى سبيل المثال ، تتنبأ الديناميكا الحرارية أن الأكسجين والهيدروجين يجب أن يتفاعلا في درجة حرارة الغرفة ليكونا الماء ولكن خليطاً من H2 و O2 يبقى مستقراً إلى أمد غير محدود عملياً ( بشرط أن لا يقوم أحدهم بشعل عود ثقاب ) وذلك لأن الأكسجين والهيدروجين يتفاعلان بمعدل بطيء جداً عند درجة حرارة الغرفة ، لدرجة أنه بالرغم من أن تفاعلهما لإنتاج الماء تلقائي ، إلا أن التفاعل قد يحتاج إلى الأبد حتى يكتمل .
تهتم الديناميكا الحرارية Thermodynamic أساساً بتغيرات الطاقة التي تصاحب العمليات الفيزيائية والكيميائية . ونشأ هذا العلم دون معرفة عميقة بتركيب المادة ،وفي الحقيقة فإن ذلك يعتبر من أقوى نقاطها .
كما يمكننا تعريف الديناميكا الحرارية الكيميائية بأنها فرع من علم الكيمياء يهتم بالعلاقة بين الحرارة والشغل وصور أخرى من الطاقة المتعلقة بحالة الاتزان في التفاعلات الكيميائية وكذلك في تغير الأطوار .
وتعتبر الكيمياء الحرارية أحد فروع الديناميكا الحرارية الكيميائية وينصب الاهتمام فيها على قياس وتفسير التغيرات الحرارية التي تصاحب التفاعلات الكيميائية وتغيرات الأطوار وتكون المحاليل .
*مفهوم دالة الحالة State Function : ـ
هي الدالة الثرموديناميكية التي لا تتعلق قيمتها بالطريق الذي يسلكه النظام عند الانتقال من حالة ابتدائية ( أولى ) إلى حالة نهائية ( ثنائية ) ونذكر منها : ـ
∆F , ∆G , ∆S , ∆E , ∆H 
ولا تعد W , q دوال حالة لأن قيمتها تتعلق بالطرق الذي يسلكه النظام في تحول ما.
وبما أن الدوال السابقة تمثل تغيرات فإنه ليس من المهم قياس قيمتها المطلقة وزلا يهم معرفة قيمتها ولا يمكن قياسها ولكن قياس التغير يفي بالغرض .
وسنقوم في هذا البحث بدراسة كل من "∆G , ∆S , ∆H " بشيء من الإسهاب .
*دالة المحتوى الحراري ( دالة الأنثالبي ) : ـ
يعرف الفرق بين مستوى طاقة وضع المواد المتفاعلة وطاقة وضع المواد الناتجة بحرارة التفاعل الكيميائي ( التغير في الأنثالبي ) ويرمز له بالرمز ∆Hوقد تم الإتفاق على حساب حرارة التفاعل الكيميائي بطرح أنثالبي المواد المتفاعلة من أنثالبي المواد الناتجة وعلية فعندما تكون قيمة حرارة التفاعل موجبة يكون التفاعل ماص للحرارة أما القيمة السالبة فتعني أن التفاعل طارد للحرارة .
∆H = H ( products ) - H ( reactants )
سندرس من خلال بحثنا هذا حالتين هما : ـ
1 ـ في حالة حجم النظام ثابت .
2 ـ عندما يضل الضغط على النظام ثابتاً . أي الذي يحدث عندما تجرى التفاعلات أو العمليات الأخرى في أوعية مفتوحة أي معرضة للهواء الجوي .
أولاً : ـ في حالة عملية تحت حجم ثابت : ـ
عندما تتم العملية تحت حجم ثابت فإن التمثيل النموذجي للوسط الحراري والميكانيكي المحيط بالنظام يمكن استخدامه بدون أي تعقيدات . ويمكن كتابة :ـ
W ∆E = q +
من المعلوم أيضاً أن عندما تتم العملية تحت حجم ثابت فإنه لا يحدث شغـــــــــل ( ضغط – حجم ) ( PV ) لذلك فقط لا بد من وجود نوع آخر من الشغل ، كشغل كهربائي للتعبير عن حد الشغل الديناميكي الحراري في المعادلة . وكما هي العادة في كثير من الحالات إذا لم يبذل مثل هذا الشغل فإن : ـ 
W = 0 
ولمثل هذه العمليات التي تجرى تحت حجم ـ ثابت نحصل على هذه النتيجة والتي هي ملائمة بشكل خاص للدراسات الكالوريمترية أو السعرية .
[ الحجم ثابت ، الشغل ناشئ من ( PV ) فقط ] 
q= ∆E
حيث q كمية الحرارة الممتصة بواسطة النظام .
أما العمليات التي تحدث تحت ضغط ثابت تختلف من هذه الناحية فهناك تغير في حجم النظام ، ولذلك يوجد شغل مبذول ، أما على أو بواسطة الوسط المحيط .
وبصفة خاصة إذا زاد حجم النظام بمقدار (∆V ) تحت ضغط خارجي ثابت مقداره ( P ) فإن قدراً من الطاقة ( P∆V ) هي الطاقة المكتسبة بواسطة الخزان الميكانيكي وهي كذلك الطاقة المفقودة بواسطة النظام . وهنا أيضاً في كثير من الشغل المبذول ولذلك فإنه في حالة العمليات تحت ضغط ثابت يكون لدينا :
∆E = q - P∆V 
ويمكننا أن نواصل البحث باستخدام المعادلة السابقة ولكنه في الواقع غير مناسبة الاستخدام في حالة التفاعلات الحادثة في أوعية مفتوحة للهواء الجوي ، وأن تشمل هذا الحد ( PdV ) جنباً إلى جنب مع الحد الكالوريمتري (q) كما أنه من الملائم جدا أن نعلم أن كلا من (∆E ،∆V ) هي تغيرات حادثة في النظام وأن نعيد ترتيب حدود المعادلة لتقرأ : ـ
∆V = q ∆E + P 
ويمكن اعتبار مثل هذا التجميع (∆E ) و (∆V ) الحادث هنا كجزء من المعالجة الديناميكية الحرارية وذلك بإدخال كمية جديدة وهي المحتوى الحراري أو الأنثالبـي enthalpy or heat ******* ) " H ") والذي يعرف بالعلاقة : ـ 
H = E + PV 
وفي أي عملية فإن التغير في (H) سوف يكون : ـ
V) H =∆ E + ∆(P ∆ 
وفي أي عملية تحت ضغط – ثابت فإن : ـ
∆E + P∆ V ∆H = 
وباستخدام المعادلة q )= P∆V + ∆E ) فإن : ـ
[ الضغط الثابت ، الشغل الناشئ من ( PV ) فقط ] 
= q ∆H 
وهكذا ، في حالة العمليات تحت الضغط – الثابت تعطي القياسات الكالوريمترية التي تقيس التغير في طاقة الخزان الحراري ، مباشرة قيمة (∆H ) والتي تمثل التغير في قيمة ( ( H = E + PVللنظام .
ومن الملائم ، وبصفة عامة أن نتعامل مع ( E ) في حالة العمليات تحت الحجم – الثابت بينما نتعامل مع (H = E + PV ) في حالة العمليات تحت الضغط – الثابت ، وبالطبع لأي عملية من النوعين يمكن أن نحسب ونتعامل مع إحدى الكميتين أو كلتيهما (∆E and ∆H ) .
ويعتبر المحتوى الحراري ( الأنثالبي ) كالطاقة الداخلية ، دالة حالة ، أي أنه لأي حالة معلومة النظام يكون الأنثالبي قيمة محددة . يتبع هذا مباشرة من تعريف ( H ) حيث أنها حاصل جمع دالتي حالة ( PV ) and ( E ) .
إنثالبيات التكوين القياسية ∆Hf° : ـ
تعتبر إنثالبية المادة من الخواص الهامة لأنها دالة لحالة المركب الكيميائي وتعتمد قيمتها على شكل المادة قبل بدء التفاعل وعند انتهائه ولكنها لا تعتمد على الطريق الذي تسلكه المادة للوصول إلى نواتج التفاعل النهائية . وبالنظر إلى تفاعل تكوين ثالث أكسيد الكبريت نجد أن المحتوى الحراري لمول في الحالة القياسية يقل عن المحتوى الحراري للكبريت والأكسجين بقدر يبلغ 395.7 KJ .
S (s) + O2(g) SO2(g) ∆Hr°= - 296.83 KJ 
O2(g) SO3(g) ∆Hr° = - 98.9 KJ SO2(g) +
وحينما يراد تحضير ثالث أكسيد الكبريت في خطوة واحدة فإن الحرارة المنطلقة تكون مجموع كميتي الحرارة في المعادلتين السابقتين : ـ
O2(g) SO3(g) ∆Hr° = -395.73 KJ S(s) + 1
ويعتبر التغير الإنثالبي (الحراري ) ثابتاً رغم تعدد طرق تحضير ثالث أكسيد الكبريت .
أما الإنثالبية المطلقة للمواد فهي غير معروفة ولكن يمكن تقدير الانثالبيات النسبية باختيار حالة يرجع إليها لمقارنة الانثالبية ومن ثم قياس التغير الانثالبي للتفاعلات المختلفة . وتستخدم حالة العنصر القياسية عند درجة حرارة 25C° أساساً عاماً لهذه المقارنة إذ تعتبر قيمة إنثالبية تكون العنصر في هذه الحالة صفراً (1) .
إن قياس التغير في الأنثالية عندما تتحول المواد المتفاعلة إلى مواد ناتجة هو الهدف من دراسة الكيمياء الحرارية . وإذا كانت المواد المتفاعلة عناصر كما هو الحال في التفاعل السابق فإن الحرارة المنطلقة من التفاعل وحرارة تكون المركب الناتج يمثلان شيئاً واحداً ∆Hr° = ∆Hf° .
الشكل التالي يوضح العلاقة التي تربط ∆Hf° للميثان بالانثالبيات القياسية لعناصره الأصلية ( وقيمتها صفراً ) وكذلك الانثالبيات القياسية لتكون ثاني أكسيد الكربون والماء . 
يتبع
هذا جزء من البحث :
أكمل
يتضح من الجدول المدرج في نهاية البحث ص .... أن انثالبية تكون المركبات من عناصرها يمكن أن تكون طاردة للحرارة أو ماصة لها . ويطلق هذا الاسم على المركبات نفسها فتسمى مركبات طاردة للحرارة حيث ∆Hr° سالبة أما الأخرى فماصة لها . وغالباً ما نجد أن المركبات الماصة للحرارة أقل ثباتاً من المركبات الطاردة للحرارة فنجد نتريد الهيدروجين HN3 مثالاً لعدم الثبات وذلك لقابليته للانفجار بعنف عند التسخين ليعطي نيتروجين وهيدروجين مع انطلاق كمية من الحرارة تبلغ 294KJ لكل معدل كما نجد أيضاً أن غاز الأستيلين C2H2 قابل للانفجار في درجات الحرارة العادية ويباع تجارياً في جرات كوقود غازي ذو كفاءة احتراق عالية لأنه يعطي كمية حرارة تزيد عما يعطيه مركب طارد للحرارة .
كما يلاحظ من الجدول أيضاً أن تكون المركبات الأيونية يصاحبه انطلاق كمية من الحرارة تزيد عما تطلقه المركبات التساهمية عند تكونها ( باستثناء HF ) . أما الملاحظة الثالثة فتخص حالة المركب الطبيعية لأنها تؤثر على الانثالبية المرافقة لتكونه . ويمكن النظر إلى حالة الماء كمثال حيث وجدنا الفرق في انثالبية تكونه بين حالتي البخار ةالسائل بلغ 44.10 لكل مول . وعموماً نجد أن تحول غاز إلى سائل يصاحبه فقدان انثالبية أو انطلاق حرارة تتكافئ مع حرارة التبخر وهذا يعني أن الانثالبية المطلقة لسائل أقل دائماً من الانثالبية المطلقة لغاز .

حساب انثالبية التكون القياسية من انثالبيات التفاعل القياسية : ـ
يمكننا تعريف إنثالبية تكوين الميثان القياسية بالتعبير التالي : 
∆Hr° = ∆Hf° = -74.81KJ 
ومع ذلك لا يمكن أن يتم هذا التفاعل في الوقت الحاضر تحت أي أحوال مختبرية معلومة . وتم الحصول على القيمة –74.81KJ بإضافة معادلات كيميائية حرارية معلومة على ضوء قانون هيس وتكون المعادلة الآتية : ـ
(مواد متفاعلة ) ∑∆H°r – ( مواد ناتجة ) ∑∆H°f = ∆H°r 
تعبير رياضي مناسب لقانون هيس وربما تستعمل لحساب ∆H°f لمركب من ∆H°r المعينة تجريبيا وحساب حرارات تكون كل المشاركات الأخرة في التفاعل . ولقد حددت حرارة تكون معظم الهيدروكربونات والمشتقات الأكسجينية للهيدروكربونات ( مثال ذلك كحولات وإيترات ) بهذه الطريقة .
مثال : ـ 
يحترق الأوكتان C8H18(l) في جو من الأكسجين . وتبلغ انثالبية التفاعل ( حرارة التفاعل ) ∆H°r= -5470.68KJ . احسب حرارة التكون للمركب ∆H°f .
الحل : ـ

X 0 8(-393.52) 9(-285.83)
-547.68 = ∆H°r 
-547.68 = (-3148.16) + (-2572.47)-( X + 0) 
X = (-3148.16)+(-2572.47)+ 5470.68 
X = -249.95KJ = ∆H°f , C8H18(l) 
من الملاحظ من المثال السابق أن قيم ∆H°r تشير إلى تحول المواد المتفاعلة إلى ماد ناتجة وجميعها في الحالة القياسية . إلا أن ما يحدث خلال التجربة قد يكون مختلفاً تماماً . فأثناء تجربة لقياس ∆H°r تحرق المركبات العضوية في مسعر حيث يكون الحجم ثابتاً ولكن الضغط كبيراً نتيجة تصاعد غازات من التفاعل مما يجعل المواد بعيدة عن الحالة القياسية .
وبالرغم من أن قياس التغير في كمية الحرارة ( أي ∆H°r ) عند حجم ثابت فإنه من الممكن حساب هذه الكمية تحت ضغط ثابت وعند درجة حرارة 25C° وهما الشرطان الأساسيان لهذه الحالة القياسية . ويكون ذلك ممكناً إذا أخذنا في الاعتبار كمية الحرارة اللازمة لتمدد أو لضغط الغاز ، واللازمة أيضاً لتبريد أو لتسخين المواد ، وكذلك كمـيات الحـرارة المصـاحبة لتغـير أطـوار المـادة بـصورها المخـتلفة 
( جامد ـ سائل ـ غاز ) . وهناك جداول نرجع إليها كالمدرج في نهاية البحث لإجراء هذه الحسابات وبها قيم السعة الحرارية ( أو الحرارة النوعية ) وحرارة الانصهار ∆Hfus والتبخر ∆Hvap لكثير من المواد وفي ظروف متباينة . ولقد ساعدت تلك الجداول على إعادة حساب التغيرات الحرارية إلى الحالة القياسية ومن ثم تعيين ∆H°r عند ضغط جوي واحد ودرجة حرارة 25C° . ومن الممكن استخدام نفس الجداول لحساب ∆H°r تحت ظروف غير قياسية إذا كانت قيمتها تحت ظروف قياسية معلومة .
*لو تتبعنا ما ذكر بعين دارس متفحص فإننا سنجد أنه من الضروري توضيح قانون هيس ولو بقليل من الإسهاب وذلك لغرض إيضاحه فلقد ذكر على غرار العناوين الأخرى في عدة مواضع لذا سنقف وقفة يصحبها نوع من التفصيل لدراسة هذا القانون ....
قانون هيس : ـ
يمكن قياس حرارة التفاعل مباشرة باستعمال مسعرات وهي أجهزة يستعان بها في قياس إنثالبيا بعض التفاعلات الكيميائية داخل المعمل .


لكن العديد من التفاعلات الكيميائية يتعذر قياس حرارتها مرد هذا كون هذا النوع من التفاعلات إما بطيئاً جداً أو ينتج خليطاً من المواد منها غير المطلوب نتيجة لتفاعلات جانبية ( تفاعلات الكربون مع الهيدروجين مثلاً ) . أو ينتج مواد سامة . قانون هيس يسمح بتعيين حرارة التفاعل بطريقة غير مباشرة ( حسابياً ) . ويمكن تلخيص القانون على النحو التالي : ـ
عند تحويل المواد المتفاعلة إلى مواد ناتجة يكون التغير في الانثالبيا المصاحب للتفاعل هو نفسه سواء تم هذا التحول في مرحلة واحدة أو في مراحل متعددة . وهذا يعني أن التغير في أنثالبيا التفاعل لا يعتمد على الكيفية التي يتم بها التفاعل ولكن على بداية التفاعل ونهايته .
أحد التفاعلات التي لا يمكن القيام بها داخل المعمل تفاعل الكربون مع الأكسجين لإنتاج أول أكسيد الكربون ويعز ذلك لسببين : ـ
ـ يتفاعل الأكسجين مع الكربون لإنتاج مخلوط من أول أكسيد الكربون وثاني أكسيد الكربون .
ـ سمية أول أكسيد الكربون .
لإيجاد قيمة التغير في الأنثالبيا المصاحب للتفاعل .
∆H=? CO(g) + (جرافيت ) C
يستعان بقانون هيس ومجموعة من التفاعلات المعروفة والتفاعلات هي : ـ
CO2(g) ∆H = -282.0KJ CO (g) + (1) 
+ O2(g) CO2(g) ∆H = -393.5KJ(جرافيت ) C (2)
لحساب ∆H يجب البحث على طريقة تعالج بها المعطيات للحصول على التفاعل : ـ
CO(g) + (جرافيت ) C
كمحصلة نهائية الأمر هنا بسيط جداً ، بعكس المعادلة الأولى وجمعها مع المعادلة الثانية نحصل على المطلوب .
CO2(g) ∆H = -282.0KJ CO (g) + (1) 
+ O2(g) CO2(g) ∆H = -393.5KJ(جرافيت ) C (2)
+CO2(g) CO(g) + +(جرافيت ) C = CO2 (g) + CO (g) + (جرافيت ) C =
∆H = +282.0 KJ -393.0KJ = - 110.5 KJ 
وبالتالي المعادلة الكيموحرارية لتفاعل الكربون مع الأكسجين لإنتاج أول أكسيد الكربون هي : ـ
CO (g) ∆H= -110.5KJ + (جرافيت ) C 
نلاحظ أن قانون هيس يسمح لنا بمعالجة المعادلات الكيموحرارية كمعادلات جبرية بسيطة يمكن جمعها وطرحها أو ضربها وتقسيمها بأي عدد .
* الأنتروبي : ـ
من قوانيين الله عز وجل الثابتة في هذا الكون ميل الأنظمة إلى أن تصبح عديمة الانتظام ( في حالة عشوائية أو في حالة فوضى" disordered " والسبب في هذا الميل هو وجود سبل كثيرة لإحداث ترتيبات غير منتظمة عشوائية أو فوضوية ) أكثر من ترتيبات منتظمة . وتقدر هذه العش كميا بخاصية تعرف بالأنتروبي " enthropy " فالحالة الأكثر عشوائية يكون لها إنتروبي أعلى من حالة منتظمة .
بالضبط مثلما تكون التغيرات التي تؤدي إلى نقص في طاقة الوضع مفضلة فإن تلك التي تؤدي إلى زيادة في الأنتروبي مفضلة أيضاً . فإذا كان التغير يصاحبه خفض في طاقة الوضع وزيادة في العشوائية فهذا ولا شك يكون في صالح حدوث التغير بشكل تلقائي ، ولكن في حالات معينة فإن العاملين قد يضادان بعضهما بحيث نتساءل أي العاملين سيكون المؤثر ؟ والجواب على ذلك أن درجة الحرارة تعتبر هي التي تحكم مدى أهمية العاملين ، فعند الصفر المطلق فإن عامل الأنتروبي لا يؤثر في تحديد اتجاه التغير التلقائي ويكون المؤثر الأقوى هنا هو التغير في طاقة الوضع ، وكلما ارتفعت درجة الحرارة فإن أثر وأهمية عامل الأنتروبي تزداد .
الفوضى والديناميكا الحرارية : ـ
تمثل درجة الفوضى لنظام ما بكمية ديناميكية حرارية تسمى الأنتروبيا ويرمز لها بالرمز S كما أوضحنا سابقاً .
وكما فهمنا من الحديث السابق فإن كمية الأنتروبيا تزداد كلما ازدادت الفوضى .
والأنتروبيا دالة حالة مثلها مثل H ، E ، أي أن مقدار ∆S يعتمد فقط على أنتروبي النظام في حالتيه الأولية والنهائية . والتغير في الأنتروبيا ∆S يمكن أن يحدث عن طريق إضافة حرارة للنظام . فانظر مثلاً إلى بلورة مكتملة تامة لأول أكسيد الكربون عند درجة الصفر حيث تكون كافة ثنائيات القطب O ـ C مصفوفة بنفس الاتجاه وبسبب الترتيب التام لثنائيات القطب ، فهناك نظام تام في البلورة وتكون قيمة أنتروبيا النظام عند نهايته الصغرى . وعند إضافة حرارة إلى هذه البلورة ترتفع درجة الحرارة فوق درجة الصفر كيلفن 0K وتسبب قيم حركة حرارية " اهتزازات " ضمن الشبكية تؤدي إلى جعل بعض ثنائيات القطب معكوسة الاتجاه ونتيجة لذلك يصبح النظام أقل " أو الفوضى أكثر " ، وبالطبع تزداد أنتروبيا البلورة ، وبالاتجاه نحو ما يقوله المنطق نلاحظ أنه كلما ازدادت كمية الحرارة المضافة للنظام ، ازدادت كمية الفوضى تبعاً لذلك. لذا ليس من المستغرب أن نجد أن التغيير في الأنتروبيا ∆S يتناسب طردياً مع مقدار الحرارة المضافة للنظام ويرمز للحرارة " qrev - " وهي الحرارة التي يجب إضافتها إلى النظام إذا كان التغير يتبع طريقاً قابلاً للانعكاس .
qrev α ∆S


" أ " بلورة تامة من CO ثنائيات القطب جميعها موجهة في نفس الاتجاه عند 0K .


" ب " بلورة CO بعد 0K تسبب التذبذبات الشبكية دوران بعض ثنائيات القطب 180 ويحدث عدم انتظام في الشبكية .
الأنتروبيا ودرجات الحرارة : ـ
التغير في الأنتروبيا يتناسب عكسياً مع درجة الحرارة التي يتم عندها إضافة الحرارة .
فعند درجات الحرارة المنخفضة ، تؤدي كمية ما من الحرارة إلى تغير كبير نسبياً في درجة النظام ،فبالقرب من درجة الصفر المطلق تؤدي إضافة كمية ضئيلة من الحرارة إلى جعل النظام يبتعد عن حالة النظام المكتمل التام تقريباً إلى حالة من الفوضى النسبية وهو تغيير كبير وهام للغاية وبالتالي فإن ∆S كبيرة . ولكن لو أضيفت نفس كمية الحرارة للنظام عند درجة حرارة أعلى فإن النظام ينتقل من حالة عشوائية إلى حالة أكثر عشوائية بقليل ويمثل ذلك تغييراً طفيفاً في درجة الفوضى النسبية ، أي تغييراً طفيفاً في الأنتروبيا يمكن حسابه في النهاية بالمعادلة التالية :ـ
∆S = qrev / T
حيث T تساوي درجة الحرارة المطلقة التي يتم عندها نقل " qrev " إلى النظام – لا حظ أن للأنتروبيا وحدات من الطاقة / درجة الحرارة على سبيل المثال جول / كيلفن ( JK-1 ) .
الأنتروبي دالة حالة : ـ Entropy Is astate function من الممكن استخدام دورة كارنوت لإثبات الفرض السابق وهو أن أنتروبي تالنظام دالة حالة للنظام ، وبذلك فإن فرق الأنتروبي بين حالتين للنظام لأي عملية لا يعتمد على المسار بين الحالتين .
__________________


----------



## CHEMISTRY (23 يونيو 2009)

شكراا عبدالال على الموضوع الشيق


----------



## Eng. Yaserbm (30 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً اخي العزيز على هذا الطرح الشيق.....


----------



## وسام القصراوي (1 يوليو 2009)

اقسملك اني اخدت مادة الثيرموداينمك بلجامعة وانجحت فيها بس اول مرة بفهمها منك شكرا كتيييييييييييير يا ريت دكتور الجامعة بشرح زيك


----------



## صبرى ابوعجيلة (5 يوليو 2009)

what is exergy mean in thermodynamic??


----------



## مهندس المحبة (5 يوليو 2009)

صبرى ابوعجيلة قال:


> what is exergy mean in thermodynamic??



In thermodynamics, the exergy of a system is the maximum work possible during a process that brings the system into equilibrium with a heat reservoir. When the surroundings are the reservoir, exergy is the potential of a system to cause a change as it achieves equilibrium with its environment. Exergy is then the energy that is available to be used. After the system and surroundings reach equilibrium, the exergy is zero. Determining exergy was also the first goal of thermodynamics.


----------



## صبرى ابوعجيلة (5 يوليو 2009)

how can i calculate exergy?
what is the equation?

thanks


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 يوليو 2009)

Hi my brother
this site has importants things in the thread

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exergy


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (16 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير علي هذة المعلومات


----------



## معتصم الوطن (17 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووور كتييير علي هذه المعلومات القيمة و ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ارهينيوس (22 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ابوحسان5 (21 يناير 2010)

اشكركم على الموضوعات القيمه التي تقدمونها وارجو من احد الاخوه الكرام ان يوضح ما هي افضل طريقه وارخصها تكلفة لتحضير غاز الهيروجين من الماء شاكرا لكم تعاونكم


----------



## مسرة التكريتي (21 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير اخي العزيز .انا الان ادرس ماجستير ونأخذ مادة الثرموداينمك وهي من اصعب المواد اد اعي لي بالموفقيه .وشكراّ لك


----------



## هيثم عبدالمجيد (20 مارس 2011)

بسم الله ما شاء الله


----------



## aymansafaga (27 أبريل 2011)

اريد الافادة عايز تفاعل ماص للحرارة لة الشروط الاتية 
1- تفاعل ماص للحرارة 
2- المواد الداخلة فى التفاعل سوائل
3- المواد الناتجة من التفاعل غازات 
4- سهلة التفاعل العكسي


----------



## م باسل وردان (13 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يسلم هالايدين
الله يجزاك الخير


----------

